
Javascript 3D Model Viewer - ph0rque
https://github.com/tbuser/thingiview.js
======
ph0rque
Yet another library that is 90% of an online 3D CAD app that I've envisioned
and blogged about: <http://hacking-shindyapin.tumblr.com/tagged/3dCAD>; and
open-source, to boot! I think we'll see a usable 3D CAD sometime within the
first half of 2011.

~~~
tbuser
Thingiview actually grew out of another project I'm working on to do just that
called CloudSCAD: <http://blog.cloudscad.com>

~~~
ph0rque
Yup, following you on the OpenMFG mailing list... that's how I came across
that link :-)

------
mattbauer
Really nice. Great way for me to share designs with remote designers and
stakeholders with having them install a viewer. Could be the start of a Scribd
for the physical world.

